# my my my ..... what do we have here?



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

caught this off a customers place yesterday ... wow!! he is a beast!!! these people's yard has been absolutely tore apart bye grubbing *****. in 2 weeks there ive taking 26 ***** off the place. i think this is one of the biggest.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

That is a fatty! Looks like 2 rolled into a fat ball. What was the weight?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice one Wiggy. I though there were two before I read the post, lol. Might want to hang on to that one for another 8 weeks (joking of course).


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Mister ED said:


> Nice one Wiggy. I though there were two before I read the post, lol. Might want to hang on to that one for another 8 weeks (joking of course).


i got him in my closet.... :lol: 

IM KIDDING! i know some of you will think i did... :xzicon_sm im betting this one went into the high 20's somewhere , if not close to 30 lbs. he was one chunky monkey... :evilsmile


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I got a 30 pound boar last year. Looked just about like the one you got. I bet he's 30 or darn close.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

WOW, that is a big ol fatty. Nice one.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice catch.What brand of trap is that?


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

most of my traps are the Duke HD cages.. cheap and work fine.


----------



## cr85rider953 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wiggler said:


> i got him in my closet.... :lol:
> 
> IM KIDDING! i know some of you will think i did... :xzicon_sm im betting this one went into the high 20's somewhere , if not close to 30 lbs. he was one chunky monkey... :evilsmile


 I agree! He has to be pushing 30 for sure.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

What's the dimensions of that trap?


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i believe this is a 12"/12"


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

anybody else think the **** population is out of control?


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

maybe its a 14"/15" or maybe... its the 36" model... :SHOCKED:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

***** are outta control up here in west michigan... unbelievable how many ive caught this summer so far. and some really big ***** too. gonna be a good fall.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

jackbob42 said:


> What's the dimensions of that trap?


I was curious about that too. I've gotten a couple that couldn't even swap ends in the 12 x 12s.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i run all sizes of cages.. most of them are the 12/12, but also run the bigger ones too. the 14/15 too. i have ***** cramed into a 9/9 that was nothing but fur sticking out all sides of the cage. you wonder how they got into it.


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

With all the ADC work your doing must be about time for beers at your place!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i cant afford you crazy trappers,,,, :lol: :corkysm55 :corkysm55


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

We trappers and/or outdoorsman are a thrifty bunch. Most have had to work very hard to get where there at and stay there. Some have been downsized or lay'd off for 6 months a year. Some have worked some jobs that most don't even know existed. That's why were a hardy group and take care of each other when we have too. And that's why there's 30 packs of Busch Light for 12 bucks!!!!!!! Furminator opened his shed for the East guys, Time for Wiggy to open his for the West side guys.....I'll even contribute the first 30 pack....LOL.


----------

